# Dino bone spare ribs help



## TimboTryin (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello Hello, 
Purchased a SRF spare ribs and had a couple issues that I could some advice on.
When cutting they just kinda pulled apart and really wasn’t able to cut nice even pieces. 
Also, the fat really didn’t render down completely and was pretty fatty when cutting.
Cooked for approximately 9 hours at 250 degrees and wrapped once hot 185. 
Took them off once reached 203 and then rested for 90 minutes.
Any suggestions would be Wonderful


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 6, 2021)

They over shot temp when they-rested. Went over 203*.
I like to pull ribs at 195* and rest them.

Oh, and Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 6, 2021)

What ^^^^^ Edge said, FOTB but not what you're looking for, still good eatin' tho! Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ!


----------



## TimboTryin (Jul 6, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> They over shot temp when they-rested. Went over 203*.
> I like to pull ribs at 195* and rest them.
> 
> Oh, and Welcome from Colorado.


Thanks for the tip, give it a whirl next go around. Thanks again


----------



## TimboTryin (Jul 6, 2021)

TimboTryin said:


> Thanks for the tip, give it a whirl next go around. Thanks again


And Yes, definitely still good eatin, just gotta keep trying   Thanks


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 6, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi!

Jim


----------



## kruizer (Jul 6, 2021)

They got you covered. Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. 

 SmokinEdge
 got ya covered. 9 hours at 250 is way too long. Next time try around 6. A short 5-10 minute rest uncovered is all ya need for ribs


----------



## bregent (Jul 6, 2021)

What kind of ribs were these? It's not clear to me from your post if these were beef short ribs, or pork spares.


----------



## TimboTryin (Jul 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome from Tennessee.
> 
> SmokinEdge
> got ya covered. 9 hours at 250 is way too long. Next time try around 6. A short 5-10 minute rest uncovered is all ya need for ribs


Man, this is great, wish I had joined earlier. Learning a lot here!!!


----------



## TimboTryin (Jul 6, 2021)

bregent said:


> What kind of ribs were these? It's not clear to me from your post if these were beef short ribs, or pork spares.


These were the Dino bone short ribs. It was a almost 8lb three bone slab.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2021)

TimboTryin said:


> These were the Dino bone short ribs. It was a almost 8lb three bone slab.


Disregard my advice since these are beef ribs. You said spares so I assumed pork


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 6, 2021)

TimboTryin said:


> These were the Dino bone short ribs. It was a almost 8lb three bone slab.


3 bones at 8#? Tough to get that in a prime rib.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2021)

Give us a pic or 2 and we can help you better lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2021)

These are my last beef ribs. 7 bones and probably 8-9lbs


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> These are my last beef ribs. 7 bones and probably 8-9lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang good looking ribs there Jake!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Dang good looking ribs there Jake!


Lol thanks these are from the Tennessee gathering a few months back


----------



## TimboTryin (Jul 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol thanks these are from the Tennessee gathering a few months back


----------



## TimboTryin (Jul 6, 2021)

These are what I was smoking 


TNJAKE said:


> These are my last beef ribs. 7 bones and probably 8-9lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that looks amazing!!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2021)

These look great to me. Shouldn't have took more than 6-7 hours at 250. Especially since you wrapped. Beef ribs are best when you can stick probe in the meat and it feels like placing a toothpick in peanut butter. That can happen anywhere between 195 and 203+. I don't wrap or spritz my beef ribs. If your ribs rest in foil you will certainly over cook them. The ones I posted had a 10min or less rest uncovered and they were perfect. You may have overshot a bit but looks like a win to me


----------



## TimboTryin (Jul 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> These look great to me. Shouldn't have took more than 6-7 hours at 250. Especially since you wrapped. Beef ribs are best when you can stick probe in the meat and it feels like placing a toothpick in peanut butter. That can happen anywhere between 195 and 203+. I don't wrap or spritz my beef ribs. If your ribs rest in foil you will certainly over cook them. The ones I posted had a 10min or less rest uncovered and they were perfect


Awesome Info, gonna try that technique next go around!!


----------



## bregent (Jul 7, 2021)

TimboTryin said:


> These were the Dino bone short ribs.



OK, you called them spare ribs which is why folks were confused. 



TimboTryin said:


> Also, the fat really didn’t render down completely and was pretty fatty when cutting.



I remove ALL of the fat cap on short ribs. It does not render and all the seasoning you put on the fat does not get to the meat.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 7, 2021)

You will never render all the fat out of the ribs so I just cut around it. As far as the doneness I don't go by temp I go by feel. I use a toothpick to tell me if the meat is still tight or tender. You can have 3 slabs of ribs all the same temp but they may not all be tender at the same time


----------

